# Non Res LTC Question



## ath817 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,
I wanted to check about the LTC restrictions on Firearms within the state. 
I understand that Mass residents are limited to purchasing only HI CAP Magazines made before 94 (I believe), and Glocks made before 98.
For non residents, who have a Mass Class A/ ALP, do these same restrictions apply?
I know these are partially promulgated under consumer protection laws, which I am certain differ from state to state. 
Thanks much for your help.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

so your a resident of another state and are asking if you can come into ma and buy new FULL capacity(high capacity is liberal bullshit) or new glocks?

if all that is correct, then the answer is no. reason being, dealers dont carry items they cant sell to their main constituency.


----------



## ath817 (Mar 18, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> so your a resident of another state and are asking if you can come into ma and buy new FULL capacity(high capacity is liberal bullshit) or new glocks?
> 
> if all that is correct, then the answer is no. reason being, dealers dont carry items they cant sell to their main constituency.


Thanks much for your response. As I am a resident of another state, I could not legally purchase a firearm here (I am not LE).

My question is could I bring a new FULL capacity glock that I buy in my home state into Massachusetts lawfull.

I like FULL capacity much better than HICAP.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

then i misunderstood. im not a hundred percent sure of of the answer to your question. im pretty sure that would be fine, but dont hold me to it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If you have an unrestricted class A license....youre all set.


----------



## ath817 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks very much. I appriciate your help. I didn't want to break any of the numerous gun laws in this state. 

This is quite an excellent forum, I have enjoyed reading it.


----------

